# Possible solutions for workbench design



## Geebee (30 May 2022)

Afternoon all,

I'm wondering if anyone has some guidance for the best way to design a workbench in the garage. Unfortunately I don't have the luxury of dedicated workshop so am having to build the workbench around storing other things that you might have in a garage.

I need somewhere to store a chunky old ladder. The ladder is about 3.6m long and weighs approx. 40 kg. I don't really want to hang from the rafters as it's pretty heavy and getting it up there is a mission.

I was thinking... incorporate a storage area for it in the workbench I'm building, which will be 3.6m long. Each idea involves boxing the ladder in so things can be stored on it, and the ladder can be pulled out from the end.

Option 1.
Build the workbench frame with a 250mm gap at the back for the ladder. Then add a board along the wall to support the top of the workbench. 





Option 2.
Build the workbench fully to the wall, then add the boxed in storage area for the ladder on the bottom shelf/support bars.





Any pros or cons for one idea over the other? I was thinking the second option, as the added weight of the ladder might help hold the bench in place.
Or am I missing something blatantly obvious.

P.s. drawings are not too scale, and I cannot be held liable for the atrocious drawings triggering OCD


----------



## Spectric (30 May 2022)

Geebee said:


> I need somewhere to store a chunky old ladder. The ladder is about 3.6m long and weighs approx. 40 kg. I don't really want to hang from the rafters as it's pretty heavy and getting it up there is a mission.


Blatantly obvious, replace this old beast of a ladder with a modern telescopic ladder that takes up much less room, Sitebox Ltd » Builders Brand Telescopic Ladder - 375cm » Product

out of stock currently but gives you an idea and more options / storage space for your new bench.


----------



## Geebee (30 May 2022)

Spectric said:


> Blatantly obvious, replace this old beast of a ladder with a modern telescopic ladder that takes up much less room, Sitebox Ltd » Builders Brand Telescopic Ladder - 375cm » Product
> 
> out of stock currently but gives you an idea and more options / storage space for your new bench.


Should have mentioned, it's a 3 piece ladder, so I can get on the roof as and when, so the telescopic ladder would be to short..
Good shout though with the thinking outside the box


----------



## Spectric (30 May 2022)

"The ladder is about 3.6m long and weighs approx. 40 kg " I assume this is for each section so you have a very high roof line, but a rigid ladder.


----------



## Robbo60 (31 May 2022)

Why not just put your bottom cross brace 250mm from the floor and slide the ladder underneath? Put the bench on castors also. Roll bench, lift ladder.


----------



## Fitzroy (31 May 2022)

I'd build your workbench in 2x1.8m sections that can be moved independently. I often find I want to pull by bench our from the wall for larger projects or better access to a certain cut/operation. This would also mean option 2 would not work. One thing that many workbenches have is a tool well, an 800mm deep workbench is a beast, you'll use the front 400mm for the majority of your tasks as that's a comfortable range for most folks arm length, perhaps your a sasquatch though so YMMV . You could have the back side of the workbench at a lower level to create a tool well.

I'd say the thing to think about is what do you want from your workbench, and how are you going to use it. Then make sure it fits this functionality with ladder storage as the icing on the cake. A good bench and poor ladder storage is a better outcome than vice versa in my mind.

F.


----------



## BucksDad (31 May 2022)

Mount the ladder on the external wall of the side of your house with some lockable brackets.. is that possible? Remove it entirely from the garage then


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (31 May 2022)

How do you intend to pull the ladder out? Will it clash with the door frame or reveal to the side of the door? Option 2 looks better but wall mounted and the bench on wheels sounds like a good option also.


----------



## Spectric (31 May 2022)

Another thought here, could this be just an in case synario !

We all do it, "I need this incase I have to do?" but in reality we spend more time moving it about and falling over it then it ever gets used, the same with "we like to keep everything" just in case so how often do you get on your roof. I don't like heights so never an issue for me and maybe you don't really need that big ladder at all so really it could be just a problem easily solved.


----------



## Geebee (31 May 2022)

Thanks for all the different thought processes from you all. It's given me some different ideas to think about.

That's why I love this forum, everyone thinks differently and you are always guaranteed multiple options


----------



## johna.clements (21 Jun 2022)

There is a Silverline block and tackle plus strop on amazon for sale at £12.59. Can lift 180kg so could easily deal with 40kg. Mechanical advantage of 6 so the 40 kg will feel like 6kg and pulling down on a rope is easier than pushing a ladder up. I have never used this product so do not know how good it is.


----------



## Chris_Pallet (13 Nov 2022)

How did you get on with your work bench?


----------



## Geebee (15 Nov 2022)

Chris_Pallet said:


> How did you get on with your work bench?


Hi,
Thanks for asking 
It has been slow progress.... I have been fighting with an ongoing back injury so only achieving little bits at a time. 

I have built about 2/3rds of the bench. The last bit will be building a moveable table saw station that can be linked into the existing workbench. Just need to decide on what table saw I'm going to upgrade to


----------

